# Help with foundation colour match



## AnIn (May 28, 2012)

I want to try Make Up For Ever's HD foundation but I have no idea what shade to get. I've never really worn foundation before so I don't have another shade to compare it to. I'm not certain what my skin tone is but I'm quite pale and I have pink undertones although I also have a greenish tinge to my skin. So, fair olive with cool undertones maybe? As a rough guide to how pale I am, when I was overseas I asked the girl at the Make Up For Ever counter for a recommendation on a Face & Body foundation shade and she suggested #38. I only tried it on the back of my hand under store lighting so I don't actually know if that shade would suit me. I can't try the foundations as MUFE is only available online where I live. Does anyone have any ideas on what shade might suit me? Thanks.​


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, it sounds like you're a cool olive.  I know how you feel regarding finding foundations that work. I'm very fair as well (neutral-to-yellow undertones for me), so my choices are limited, and I don't live near a Sephora, an Ulta, or any department store (I'm in the US; is it safe to say you're not?), so I have to do most of my makeup shopping online, too (including and especially foundation).  Anyway. In this video, you can see swatches of some foundations (including MUFE Face and Body #36 and #38 and HD #110) on pale skin. #36 is quite pinkish; #38 is more neutral. (MUFE swatches start at 2:12 mark.) MUFE HD #110 is very pink.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8_Or0KBUe0  And these are swatches of the other shades of F&B, from Karla Sugar's blog.  http://karlasugar.net/2008/06/make-up-for-ever-mufe-face-and-body-foundation/  (As you can see, the numbering for this makes absolutely no sense.)  She also has swatches of all the HD shades, except for #107 (to my understanding, it's even more pink than #110!).  http://karlasugar.net/2008/08/mufe-hd-foundation/  And, just for the sake of thoroughness, Mat Velvet+...  http://karlasugar.net/2009/12/make-up-for-ever-mat-velvet-foundation/  I can tell you that I used to wear #15 in Mat Velvet. On me it was quite peachy, and I think it oxidized on me, even with primer underneath.  Pale, cool/pink-olive shades are very hard to come by in general. Most olive-toned ones are more yellow-based. You may find you need to buy a white foundation and mix it to get the colour you want.


----------



## Lola41 (Aug 16, 2012)

What do you recommend for a golden olive complexion? I'm having the hardest time finding a foundation.Foundations either turn pink, orange, or are too yellow on me.I love MUFE matte velvet, but I can't seem to find my shade. I currently bought number 35. It's too yellow and it looks orange on my skin. I think My undertones are just too green....Anyone have any brand recomendations or which shade to purchase?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2012)

If you like its finish, try #30, perhaps? Or #117 in HD? Hrm...


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 19, 2012)

I would try Mat Velvet in 30, HD in 117 or 118 (117 is more pink undertones, 118 is a bit more yellow leaning toward neutral).


----------



## katruiz (Jan 27, 2013)

What color did you end up being.  I like you are not near where they sale MUFE and your skin sounds exactly like mine. I am debating the 117.  Thanks.


----------

